# How to encourage cats to stay in our garden?



## shortandfurry (Jan 30, 2013)

We'll be letting our cats out in a week (now they've had all the jabs) and I was wondering if there was a way to tell them "THIS is your territory" ... ?

The garden is fenced but in no way cat proof - as the cats on either side of us demonstrate on a daily basis by strolling through (and sometimes using it as a toilet!)


Is this just something they'll have to "discuss" with the neighbouring cats? 

I don't really mind if they wander from the back garden tbh but we do have a busy road at the front so I'd rather they NOT go that way!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Cats will do what they want unfortunately so there is no chance they will stay in your garden,more importantly,away from the front of your house,unless it is totally cat proofed.Have you given any thought to cat proofing your garden? Have a read of this sticky............
http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/211361-cat-runs-cat-proofed-gardens.html
There are many members who have decided to go down this road,or to build a run either free standing or attached to the house.


----------



## MrTallow (Feb 21, 2013)

Of our two cats, only one ever really goes out, even though they both have open access to the cat flap at all times. We have recently moved to a new house, and the male, who likes his wandering, has quickly taken to all the gardens adjoining ours - he's never been interested in going out to the road.

All though we had some trouble in our old house with neighbouring cats and a bit of 'sorting out', that was quickly resolved after they all worked out who was boss ( not our cat! ). In our new house, however, after six months there hasn't been any trouble. We get lots of different cats passing through our garden, and ours passes through everyone else's garden - everyone seems to get on quite well! 

It's natural for cats to wander about, and unless you cat proof the garden, as the previous poster mentioned, I'm sure yours will enjoy exploring the neighbouring gardens too.


----------



## shortandfurry (Jan 30, 2013)

Cat proofing is not an option, I guess I'll just have to keep an eye on them as they explore at first.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

As well as the road, I would be worried about them annoying the neighbours - some people get wound up about things like cats using their garden as a toilet, or climbing over their Perspex patio roof and then clattering back down (i.e. Pixie!) :001_rolleyes: (She has also wandered into neighbours' sheds without a care in the world, and tried to eat things she shouldnt'!) :001_rolleyes:

Luckily she now seems very happy with the small enclosure which is attached to the back of our house, and it really does give peace of mind. They can sit out until dark, although in this cold weather they don't stay out very late, but if you can add a similar enclosure to your house I am sure they would love it


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

It's a good point about the new neighbours - maybe drop them each a note to explain that they may spot your cat or cats on walkabout and if they have any concerns to come and tell you. 

Friendly neighbours will mean lots more peace of mind whilst your cats explore and enjoy the great outdoors.


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

I think they'll know it's their territory but I'd wait til it is a lot warmer before letting them out :001_unsure:


----------



## shortandfurry (Jan 30, 2013)

CoCoTrio said:


> It's a good point about the new neighbours - maybe drop them each a note to explain that they may spot your cat or cats on walkabout and if they have any concerns to come and tell you.
> 
> Friendly neighbours will mean lots more peace of mind whilst your cats explore and enjoy the great outdoors.


It's actually us that are the new neighbours  been here 3 months and STILL haven't found a good time to go and introduce ourselves (well it's awkward!)

What I'll probably do is print off a picture of the cats, write a quick note explaining they're ours and not strays or anything and will be out soon, and take it round the neighbours. If no-one's in I can just pop it through the doors.

As far as neighbours getting annoyed about our cats using their gardens - well their cats started it. Plus our neighbours on one side have zero regard for our property anyway, they seem to think our driveway is actually theirs. But that's a rant for another day


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I have always let my neutered cats out of the back door, now they never even go to the front door now,
I am quite lucky though, my house has a covered passageway with outhouses in it, but they never go over the top, 
If you refuse to let the out your front door they will soon get the message
Cant say about neighbours gardens, mine have only ever gone over the back fence in to a neighbours garden, i just told them to clap their hands and shoo them in my direction, but its rare they even go out of the garden
Good luck, but i would have friendly word with your neighbours first


----------



## shortandfurry (Jan 30, 2013)

We had the cats outside today  took them a while to get up the courage to come out (and they kept darting back in) but they've been up our garden and through the fences on both sides into the neighbours'  seems like the whole back-garden area is communal to all the cats around here. One of the maine coons from next door came over to say hi, kind of had a face-off with our little Lily (Jasmine just yowled at him from the doorway) but no blows were exchanged, not even a hiss, so that's a relief. He backed away first which is amazing considering he's at least twice the size of her.
Apparently their other cat is very timid so we shouldn't have a problem from that side.

We spoke to two of the human neighbours as well 
No sign of our next-door on the other side, or their cheeky black & white kitty. I think Lily might go for her though, she's hissed at her through the window a few times already.


----------

